# Dash - JHA title



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I had not been pursuing a next level pointer title with Dash right now, but had been entering him in a Junior pointer hunt test sometimes just for fun and to support the local clubs. Just to let dash have some post season fun mostly. I took him to the Lone Star Weimaraner Club's first ever hunt test in Wills Point Texas Saturday and Sunday which turned out was all he needed to bump him up to a Junior Hunter Advanced title. Nice friendly club and a cool ribbon too. I am sure I will do what needs to be done to take him to Senior eventually, but I want to finish his AKC Retriever title first. And real hunting comes first too. Dash always poses a proud picture. 

Presenting SHR Vermilion Dash Rip Rock JHA.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well done both , field trialling is something that I've been mulling over lately for my two, obviously Elvis is too young yet, but as you John, it'll be something to do for a bit of fun once hunting season closes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Dash on upping the title.
He's one good looking dog.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - Congrads - 2 the rest of the Forum - look 4 AKC hunt tests & field trials - UFTA - NASTRA - events in your area - GO !!!!!!! take the pup - walk around & meet the people that put the TITLES on the pups that you look 4 in great breeders - ask ?'s - walk in the gallery - you will meet the nicest people - see in the field what your pup was bred 4 - this forum years ago introduced PIKE & me 2 this - V4 that - we were just wild bird field nuts - still R - this weekend the UFTA KY OPEN at our club - this is like a UFTA mini National - the best pups in the country will run - you have a GUN DOG !!!! C what they R all about !!!!!!!


----------

